# Vietnamese classical composer of avant-garde



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for classical composer of vietnam worth checking out, something bold, eclectic , you guys know mytaste by now...
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

These are all Vietnamese classical composer, don't have more info, sorry.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Vietnamese_composers


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Why Vietnamese and not Thai, Chinese, Korean, Indian, or Japanese?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Why Vietnamese and not Thai, Chinese, Korean, Indian, or Japanese?


Deprofundis taste is unpredictable, that's why


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Because i love the folks of vietnam, that why, and looking for bold avant-garde is a tedieous task, my brain feel like headcheese, i hadden't slept tonight since im insomniac and when it's too warm i simply can't sleep.Thanks guys, long live vietnam
:tiphat:


----------

